
Analyse Asia Podcast 40: Is There a Bubble in Asia? With Sameer Singh - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/06/24/episode-40-is-there-a-bubble-in-asia-with-sameer-singh/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: Sameer Singh from Tech-thoughts.net, also a long time recurring
guest, joined Bernard for an awesome discussion on post Google I/O and Apple
WWDC 2015, and how some of the announcements from the two major conferences of
the year will impact Asia as a whole. We have a brief and short chat on
Softbank’s recent launch of Pepper, the robot with Foxconn and Alibaba joining
forces to take this technology global, and infer the coming of technology age
in Asia that might rival the US. Last but not least, with the recent chatter
about a tech bubble in US, both Bernard and Sameer offered their theories in
why an Asian tech bubble might in the formation with the unicorn funding
conditions different from the US counterparts.

